

Flash raises the bar on Rails: more presentation nonsense. - knieveltech
http://www.geekgirlsguide.com/blog/2009/06/11/98/prude_or_professional_by_courtney_remes

======
russell
There is no place for this kind of offensive behavior in a public forum. There
is also the responsibility of the organizers to pull the plug on the display,
the microphone, and the speaker. The members of the audience have a
responsibility to hiss, boo, and shout.

~~~
FraaJad
..and walkout in protest.

------
tptacek
This is pretty cut and dry. If you're interviewing and I Google you and find
something like this in your track record, you're a "no hire".

~~~
quellhorst
Darn, I wonder if he would have even wanted to work for you. If you are
looking for dirt you can always find it. Everyone has flaws.

~~~
tptacek
Oh well.

------
Semiapies
"Prude or Professional" is not the false dichotomy here. It's "Prude or
_Adult_ ", where "adult" means far more than having your own credit card
number to give to porn sites.

What an obnoxious little wanker.

------
marcusbooster
Here's a different take on the conference events from flash-guy Grant Skinner:
[http://www.gskinner.com/blog/archives/2009/06/hossgate09_fin...](http://www.gskinner.com/blog/archives/2009/06/hossgate09_find.html)

~~~
earl
If Grant doesn't see how an "'orgasm simulator', which showed a female face
working through 4 or 5 expressions up to orgasm as he moved the mouse up and
down. It was crude, and didn't really have anything much to do with his theme,
but it wasn't explicit" is sexist, particularly when shown to a primarily male
audience, then he's stupid.

------
quellhorst
This guy is getting much more attention for his presentation than he would
have making something tame. Has everyone here just been link baited?

------
GHFigs
For the sake of contrast, here is how the presentation was described on the
Flashbelt website:

 _In life we seldom encounter a blank canvas. Starting a new job often sees
you filling another's shoes, ice skating means crossing over the scars in the
ice left by others, and even tagging a blank wall means working with the
imperfections of the builder and painter that created your canvas.

This indirect contact with others creates an often subtle, but uniquely human
experience - a shared narrative of being that provides a life enriching
subtext.

Hoss exploits this shared narrative in his work to great effect, and will use
his inaugural Flashbelt presentation to analyze a series of projects that
build on each other's successes and failures to deliver increasingly rich
experiences. And he'll say ` F_ _k ' a lot._

